# Brand new Ryzen upgrade, won't boot properly



## Octopuss (Feb 16, 2021)

I didn't expect this to be such a problem. Coming from an old 3770K I expected to just assemble the thing, go into BIOS, set an XMP profile and be good to go (more or less).
How naive.
For one, the BIOS is pure chaos, I have no damn idea what am I looking at, and even though I did expect some unknown, this is pure hell.
Anyway.
CPU: Ryzen 5800X
MB: Asus Tuf-Gaming B550-Plus
RAM: TridentZ NEO (sitting in slots B1+B2)

I figured XMP was called D.C.O.P. on AMD, so I simply switched "something" (don't remember the name of the setting in the BIOS) into this mode, all the parameters were set automatically, save, reboot, and... uhh, three or so restarts and default 2133MHz speed.

What's wrong? Is the RAM bad? Or the CPU? What the hell is going on? Help!


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 16, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I figured XMP was called D.C.O.P. on AMD, so I simply switched "something" (don't remember the name of the setting in the BIOS) into this mode, all the parameters were set automatically, save, reboot, and... uhh, three or so restarts and default 2133MHz speed.
> 
> What's wrong? Is the RAM bad? Or the CPU? What the hell is going on? Help!


Those restarts... are your MB telling you it didn't like your settings. Most likely its your ram. What's the actual model number of that ram? Also you're supposed to use slots A2 and B2 for example not B1+B2.


----------



## MoreThanAJedi (Feb 16, 2021)

this is the bios manual for your mobo
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/Manual/PRIME_TUF_GAMING_B550_Series_BIOS_EM_WEB_EN.pdf 
and this is the manual manual


			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_GAMING_B550-PLUS/E16576_TUF_GAMING_B550-PLUS_UM_WEB.pdf
		


I think your ram may also be in the wrong slots
with 2 sticks they should be in both #1 or both #2 slots. not both A or both B slots like @thesmonkingman says


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 16, 2021)

MoreThanAJedi said:


> this is the bios manual for your mobo
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/Manual/PRIME_TUF_GAMING_B550_Series_BIOS_EM_WEB_EN.pdf
> and this is the manual manual
> 
> ...


@thesmokingman said A2 and B2 is the proper slots. Please read more carefully.
And @Octopuss should find out first if the RAM is at least on board's QVL. Maybe state his whole system in detail too.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 16, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Those restarts... are your MB telling you it didn't like your settings. Most likely its your ram. What's the actual model number of that ram? Also you're supposed to use slots A2 and B2 for example not B1+B2.


Click on the link maybe?
I seem to have misunderstood the manul indeed. After five hours of problems putting the thing together my IQ was significantly lowered.
Unfortunately, after swapping one module to a different slot to be in dual channel mode, when I apply the DCOP setting, now the PC won't even post rather than chain-rebooting into default settings.

I'll try flashing an older BIOS. I blindly updated it to the latest first.

P.S. The RAM IS in the QVL.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2021)

I have been using latest BIOS as soon as it comes out last 3 bios updates on my x570 board, had 0 issues. I really think these BIOS rollout recommendations are wrong. 

Make sure ram is in right slots. don't turn on DOCP just yet, make sure everything is stable with default bios settings. if it is, then start tinkering around in bios. this is also why I tell people to get MSI mobo's, the memory try it feature has a ton of options and its all automatic, its been excellent and pain free for me.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 16, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Click on the link maybe?
> I seem to have misunderstood the manul indeed. After five hours of problems putting the thing together my IQ was significantly lowered.
> Unfortunately, after swapping one module to a different slot to be in dual channel mode, when I apply the DCOP setting, now the PC won't even post rather than chain-rebooting into default settings.
> 
> ...


Well I cant find the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC on the board QVL for 5000series CPUs... only for 3000


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 16, 2021)

If anything, clear the CMOS! Don't downgrade the BIOS version! If you downgrade the BIOS, then expect 5000 series to not be supported at all!

Afterwards, you're better off updating the BIOS to the latest version.


----------



## exorch (Feb 16, 2021)

check online for the proper _ProcODT_ settings for your memory. once set the cold boot issue should go away.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 16, 2021)

A2 and B2 for RAM. Make sure both sticks are seated properly (listen for the click!)


----------



## MoreThanAJedi (Feb 16, 2021)

what bios version are you on? i was having stability issues till i updated my bios, but thats on an asus 570 board. new bios version came out int eh last week
your latest bios should be Version 1804








						TUF GAMING B550-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
					

ASUS TUF Gaming motherboards distill essential elements of the latest Intel® platform and combine them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, each ASUS TUF Gaming...




					www.asus.com
				




yea it looks like your ram isn't on the compatibility list for ryzen 5000
see here, select Ryzen 5000 from the drop down list and check what is on the list








						TUF GAMING B550-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
					

ASUS TUF Gaming motherboards distill essential elements of the latest Intel® platform and combine them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, each ASUS TUF Gaming...




					www.asus.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 16, 2021)

That is what I saw... no QVL for 5000
At least OP can try to run it on manual maybe


----------



## R00kie (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> P.S. The RAM IS in the QVL.


Nope


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm just going to chime in here and say that I thought QVL's were thought to be pointless because they (board makers) obviously can't test every kit known to man, and so list only a sliver of what's actually available out there? Not to mention, in G.Skill's case, while their RAM configurator will say a particular kit will work with a specific board, made by ASUS in this case, you go to ASUS site to double check their QVL for said board...only to find that the same RAM kit marked as compatible on G.Skill's site ISN'T listed on ASUS' QVL list -- so then it's up to the end-user to figure out which company is full of shit.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I'm just going to chime in here and say that I thought QVL's were thought to be pointless because they (board makers) obviously can't test every kit known to man, and so list only a sliver of what's actually available out there? Not to mention, in G.Skill's case, while their RAM configurator will say a particular kit will work with a specific board, made by ASUS in this case, you go to ASUS site to double check their QVL for said board...only to find that the same RAM kit marked as compatible on G.Skill's site ISN'T listed on ASUS' QVL list -- so then it's up to the end-user to figure out which company is full of shit.


This is 100% true. All QVL is are RAM that ASUS tested on the board before launch, but it doesn't mean there will be issues (doesn't mean there won't be either), but at the end of the day, QVL doesn't matter, otherwise there would be many more issues going on with people not getting systems to work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2021)

dark2099 said:


> This is 100% true. All QVL is are RAM that ASUS tested on the board before launch, but it doesn't mean there will be issues (doesn't mean there won't be either), but at the end of the day, QVL doesn't matter, otherwise there would be many more issues going on with people not getting systems to work.



It's just a guide, but not something that should be taken as an end all and be all.

However, I do find it interesting that ASUS doesn't list anything higher than 3200MHz with G.Skill 2x16GB kits.  I don't believe they didn't test any higher kits. Rather I believe that indicates that faster speeds are just unreliable for some reason.

So my suggestion is to load the D.C.O.P. then before you reboot manually change the RAM speed to 3200MHz and see if that boots.  If it does, leave it alone and game on!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2021)

MoreThanAJedi said:


> what bios version are you on? i was having stability issues till i updated my bios, but thats on an asus 570 board. new bios version came out int eh last week
> your latest bios should be Version 1804
> 
> 
> ...





Zach_01 said:


> That is what I saw... no QVL for 5000
> At least OP can try to run it on manual maybe


Ugh. Of the couple hundred sets of DDR2-DDR4  I've owned in the last 14 year (on both AMD and Intel) I'd say maybe 30-40% of them were ever on any QVL, and I've never had an incompatibility issue because of it. 'best not get this guy heading down a dead end. It's very unlikely.


Gmr_Chick said:


> I'm just going to chime in here and say that I thought QVL's were thought to be pointless because they (board makers) obviously can't test every kit known to man, and so list only a sliver of what's actually available out there? Not to mention, in G.Skill's case, while their RAM configurator will say a particular kit will work with a specific board, made by ASUS in this case, you go to ASUS site to double check their QVL for said board...only to find that the same RAM kit marked as compatible on G.Skill's site ISN'T listed on ASUS' QVL list -- so then it's up to the end-user to figure out which company is full of shit.


Exactly.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 17, 2021)

dark2099 said:


> This is 100% true. All QVL is are RAM that ASUS tested on the board before launch, but it doesn't mean there will be issues (doesn't mean there won't be either), but at the end of the day, QVL doesn't matter, otherwise there would be many more issues going on with people not getting systems to work.


I'd say it's about 60% true, since I also had problems with kits that were not on a QVL list of a motherboard. I mostly lucked out previously, by blindly buying kits and them working, only to afterwards find out that they were on the list, but since moving to Ryzen, my luck has finally run out.

The kit that I'm using right now with a B550 and a 5600x would not work with a 2700 and B450 that I had previously, and lo and behold, it was not on the list on the B450.

All I'm saying here is, don't dismiss the lists, they're there for a reason.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 17, 2021)

I suspect it's the second-gen Ryzen not being compatible and requires at least a Matisse.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I'm just going to chime in here and say that I thought QVL's were thought to be pointless because they (board makers) obviously can't test every kit known to man, and so list only a sliver of what's actually available out there? Not to mention, in G.Skill's case, while their RAM configurator will say a particular kit will work with a specific board, made by ASUS in this case, you go to ASUS site to double check their QVL for said board...only to find that the same RAM kit marked as compatible on G.Skill's site ISN'T listed on ASUS' QVL list -- so then it's up to the end-user to figure out which company is full of shit.


I looked at the Gskill's QVL list.

I have tried flashing older BIOSes and no luck.
At this point I feel like I might just return the entire thing.

After I swapped the RAM modules in the proper configuration the PC won't even boot anymore. Clear cmos -> set DCOP -> save/reboot, and the VGA diagnostics led lights up and nothing happens. Previously I could at least get back to defaults after three forced reboots. If at this point I clear the cmos, the damn VGA led is STILL on, but the green (normal boot) also lights up. Just what the fuck is this? All I can do is forcefully reflash the bios.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I looked at the Gskill's QVL list.
> 
> I have tried flashing older BIOSes and no luck.
> At this point I feel like I might just return the entire thing.
> ...



Can you test something? If you can still boot into windows @ 2133 with your original B1/B2 slots, grab Zentimings ZenTimings (protonrom.com) and see if the program can start and read your timings. If it can't start and throws you an error message, try blowing out your DIMM slots with some compressed air.

I had a bit of a hiccup a while ago stripping the heatspreaders off my kit, and happened to get a bit of gunk in the DIMM slots. I didn't know what was the issue at the time, but it would refuse to train anything other than 2133 JEDEC (I usually run 4000+ profiles on this kit). I got suspicious after seeing that Thaiphoon still read the SPD info but Zentimings refused to read any timings whatsoever, same behaviour even after I swapped in another older RAM kit that I know works. All cleared up after I took the sticks out, found some dust in there, and blew out the DIMM slots.

Otherwise, I would return the board and try something different, unless you have another DDR4 kit on hand that you can use to verify that it is the sticks' problem.

I doubt it's a compatibility issue (unless the firmware is really intent on screwing you and only you over). Your Neo kit is CJR and the 1212 BIOS has been out for a while without widespread outcry from users. Personally I run a G.Skill RGB kit that's also CJR, no issues with the 1212 BIOS on the TUF Wifi mATX or really any other B550 BIOS Asus has put out.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

I forgot to mention I managed to post with DCOP active but manually setting speed lower to 3200MHz.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 17, 2021)

for some reason ryzens are quite picky with xmp/dcop profiles and rarely go well with them.
my old 2600x didnt liked 3200 xmp profile of my old trident z (even thou it was "for ryzen" kit) and chain restarted in 2133
my current 3700x dont like 3600 xmp profile of trident neo i have now.
setting ram speed on auto also resulted in 2133mhz. in both cases.

solution for this was to set ram speed manually at 3200/3600, IF 1:1 and leave timings on auto. after really long boot for ram training the things run just fine afterwards.
i am too lazy and i havent played with ram oc/timings so not sure if this will work for oc but for stock settings it works.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

RAM training?? Wha-


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> RAM training?? Wha-



For me, on Asus, you'll get thre beeps on boot, then a restart - the system is adjusting to the timings of the DOCP, I think. Strange thing is, all the time I've had my 3700X, it does the RAM test 50% of the time on boot. I think 2 of the DOCP settings were unstable but thankfully, the last was okay.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

This looks like a dead end.
I set the RAM speed, voltage and FCLK manually, and just like before, I save/reset, the fans start spinning quikly, and the PC doesn't boot back at all. No diagnostic leds, nothing.
When I power cycle the damn thing, the CPU diagnostic led lights up.

Guess I am looking for a different B550 board and memory.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> RAM training?? Wha-


yap








and all that jazz  

joke aside thou https://www.systemverilog.io/ddr4-initialization-and-calibration


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 17, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Well I cant find the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC on the board QVL for 5000series CPUs... only for 3000


in my experience it's not a big of a deal.... maybe mine it's only luck but also my 3200kit isn't on the qvl list but it works just fine also with xmp


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

Stupid crap won't even properly boot at 3200MHz. It boots but keyboard randomly switches off.
Something's wrong and I don't have the patience to deal with this shit.
I have no idea if it's the CPU or memory or board, but since I can't buy another CPU for fw more weeks (limit how many can you order in xyz time), I'm going to try to replace the board or memory. Or both.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> This looks like a dead end.
> I set the RAM speed, voltage and FCLK manually, and just like before, I save/reset, the fans start spinning quikly, and the PC doesn't boot back at all. No diagnostic leds, nothing.
> When I power cycle the damn thing, the CPU diagnostic led lights up.
> 
> Guess I am looking for a different B550 board and memory.


Board won't make a lick of difference. Unlike Intel, memory controllers are on the CPU for AMD, not the board. If it's not the RAM; it's the CPU. That being said, 100% of 5800X's will run at least 3600, so if it does turn out to be the CPU, it's defective. 

I'm thinking defective memory, honestly. If it can't even run 3200 like you mention, it's crap.

The PC 'restarting' multiple times on boot is the RAM training. It's trying different timings, failing, and trying again with different timings again. Usually it's upto 3 times before it deems it a lost cause, but this can be set to another value in BIOS. Quite useful if you're trying to 'force' RAM to work at a certain frequency when overclocking and can't be assed to go through the 30+ timings yourself.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 17, 2021)

kayjay010101 said:


> Board won't make a lick of difference. Unlike Intel, memory controllers are on the CPU for AMD, not the board. If it's not the RAM; it's the CPU. That being said, 100% of 5800X's will run at least 3600, so if it does turn out to be the CPU, it's defective.
> 
> I'm thinking defective memory, honestly. If it can't even run 3200 like you mention, it's crap.
> 
> The PC 'restarting' multiple times on boot is the RAM training. It's trying different timings, failing, and trying again with different timings again. Usually it's upto 3 times before it deems it a lost cause, but this can be set to another value in BIOS. Quite useful if you're trying to 'force' RAM to work at a certain frequency when overclocking and can't be assed to go through the 30+ timings yourself.



Where did you get the idea that the IMC is off-die on Intel?? That hasn't been a thing on any vendor for more than a decade.

I've personally experienced a B550 board (Steel Legend mATX) that couldn't handle my CJR Tridents that work flawlessly on XMP or custom profiles on 3 other AM4 boards. And changing multiple BIOSes had no effect on the problem. It's unlikely but really not out of the question; not only is AGESA wack, but the vendor's firmware implementation can be all over the place, and the same BIOS tailored to different Asus B550 boards can turn out very differently.

@Octopuss try the board and RAM first. In the unlikely event the 5800X is no good, AMD appears to be pretty good for RMA in this time as long as you've purchased a CPU. You just can't buy more, but it seems like they will take care of you as they would normally.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 17, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Where did you get the idea that the IMC is off-die on Intel?? That hasn't been a thing on any vendor for more than a decade.
> 
> I've personally experienced a B550 board (Steel Legend mATX) that couldn't handle my CJR Tridents that work flawlessly on XMP or custom profiles on 3 other AM4 boards. And changing multiple BIOSes had no effect on the problem. It's unlikely but really not out of the question; not only is AGESA wack, but the vendor's firmware implementation can be all over the place, and the same BIOS tailored to different Asus B550 boards can turn out very differently.
> 
> @Octopuss try the board and RAM first. In the unlikely event the 5800X is no good, AMD appears to be pretty good for RMA in this time as long as you've purchased a CPU. You just can't buy more, but it seems like they will take care of you as they would normally.


Apologies, I don't know where I got the idea that the memory controller was on the board for Intel. I've had Intel processors as recent as the 5820K, so I should know this... 
BIOS implementation is a thing I didn't consider as well, which yes, could be the cause of issues and the board could be causing it.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

I bought a new board just to make sure and sure enough, no boot with DCOP. I need a different memory, which sucks, because there's hardly any decent selection in the eshop I use.
Any ideas what should I try from the link?


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> This looks like a dead end.
> I set the RAM speed, voltage and FCLK manually, and just like before, I save/reset, the fans start spinning quikly, and the PC doesn't boot back at all. No diagnostic leds, nothing.
> When I power cycle the damn thing, the CPU diagnostic led lights up.
> 
> Guess I am looking for a different B550 board and memory.


Did you try to increase DRAM voltage? 1.35V should be the default but you can try 1.38~1.4V just for a test.
If any of your boards has a BIOS flashback button you can reflash it with it, if the board is stuck on a boot loop and ClearCMOS doesn't work.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 17, 2021)

Patriot Viper Steel 32GB KIT DDR4 3600Mhz CL18 - Operační paměť | Alza.cz
					

Operační paměť Patriot Viper Steel 32GB KIT DDR4 3600Mhz CL18 na www.alza.cz. ✅ Bezpečný nákup. ✅ Veškeré informace o produktu. ✅ Vhodné příslušenství. ✅...




					www.alza.cz
				



you can try loosen timings of your current ram.
obviously 16-19-19-39 is not liked much from mb/cpu (iirc there were issue that ryzen dont like odd timings). try 16-20-20-40 or 18-20-20-40


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 17, 2021)

As for other RAM:


			ShieldSquare Captcha


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Patriot Viper Steel 32GB KIT DDR4 3600Mhz CL18 - Operační paměť | Alza.cz
> 
> 
> Operační paměť Patriot Viper Steel 32GB KIT DDR4 3600Mhz CL18 na www.alza.cz. ✅ Bezpečný nákup. ✅ Veškeré informace o produktu. ✅ Vhodné příslušenství. ✅...
> ...


Isn't CL18 too slow? Too as in "too". I am not an overclocker or anything, but I'd like to get the best performance I can for my money.



Zach_01 said:


> Did you try to increase DRAM voltage? 1.35V should be the default but you can try 1.38~1.4V just for a test.
> If any of your boards has a BIOS flashback button you can reflash it with it, if the board is stuck on a boot loop and ClearCMOS doesn't work.


I have just tried that. Maybe I should have at the beginning, but I expected shit to work with its parameters.
DCOP at 3600MHz + FCLK 1800 seems to post just fine at 1,36V.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Isn't CL18 too slow? Too as in "too". I am not an overclocker or anything, but I'd like to get the best performance I can for my money.
> 
> 
> I have just tried that. Maybe I should have at the beginning, but I expected shit to work with its parameters.
> DCOP at 3600MHz + FCLK 1800 seems to post just fine at 1,36V.


you'll see it only as value difference in benchmarks.
for everyday use like browsing/gaming/a little office docs stuff i cant make difference between 2600x with 3200 and 3700x with 3600

edit: review of ram speed scaling for 3900x. i doubt the things have changed dramatically with zen 3 --> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

Well the RAM seems to work now, so I just need to test.
I am completely lost in the BIOS though, there are so many settings, jesus.

Btw is the CPU supposed to draw 1,45V just by idling in the BIOS?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Isn't CL18 too slow? Too as in "too". I am not an overclocker or anything, but I'd like to get the best performance I can for my money.



This is probably the best reference to answer your questions: Choosing the best AMD Ryzen 5000 Memory – A Beginner’s Guide

3600 CL18 is a good sweet spot. Paying more for CL16 or 3800 memory really doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Well the RAM seems to work now, so I just need to test.
> I am completely lost in the BIOS though, there are so many settings, jesus.
> 
> Btw is the CPU supposed to draw 1,45V just by idling in the BIOS?


Can you run a ZenTimings to see what are the specifics for the RAM now?



And yes its normal for the CPU to run high voltage (depending on SKU) up to 1.475~1.5V on idle/low loads (low current).


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok hold on, since we're already talking testing, can you give me a list of programs I need to proper testing/tweaking please?
I have Hwinfo and have downloaded Ryzen Dram calculator in past (not sure I need that when I don't plan to OC).


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Well the RAM seems to work now, so I just need to test.
> I am completely lost in the BIOS though, there are so many settings, jesus.
> 
> Btw is the CPU supposed to draw 1,45V just by idling in the BIOS?


PM me. I have the matx version of this same board. I've spent hours and hours in the bios and think I have the best bios settings for overclocking locked down. I can walk you through it if you want.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 17, 2021)

And why not here for others to learn too? Isn't one of the purposes of a thread?


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep, just spit it out here 

Btw it seems like the first board is bad. It wouldn't post or even reboot/reset at 3200MHz anymore. 

The new one, interestingly, can do the RAM at it's official 1.35V now. No idea what voodoo that is either as previously (an hour ago) I had to pump 1.36V in there.
But, after disassembling and reassembling the thing for about 20 times (I am not exaggerating), I guess I am ready to install Windows and do some testing.

Side lesson learned here: I need one of those boxes I can use to switch a kb+mouse between two machines. How I still don't own one after digging in computers for a little over 20 years I have no damn idea.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> And why not here for others to learn too? Isn't one of the purposes of a thread?





Octopuss said:


> Yep, just spit it out here
> 
> Btw it seems like the first board is bad. It wouldn't post or even reboot/reset at 3200MHz anymore.
> 
> ...


Because the specific reason for this thread was a boot problem, not a guide for overclocking his specific board. The overclocking for that board would be a new thread or PM. I can't help but be guided by those principles as a former moderator here. So, either PM or a new thread or not. I was just trying to help.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 17, 2021)

No problem.

Can anyone list a few basic tools as mentioned?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 17, 2021)

kayjay010101 said:


> Apologies, I don't know where I got the idea that the memory controller was on the board for Intel.


Socket 775 was the last Intel platform to have FSB. Since first-gen Core i, it's on-die RAM controllers.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> No problem.
> 
> Can anyone list a few basic tools as mentioned?


I’m not a guru in memory testing. Usually I run the RyzenCalculator membench that finishes in 1~2min or TestMem5 for 5min seeking for errors. And then I test on my everyday usage, like my games. Although there are other memory stress test that can test better the memory subsystems.
I use AIDA64 for memory benchmark (bandwidth and latency)

I use HWiNFO sensors mode for monitoring entire system. Either on simple tasks, gaming or benchmarking. HWiNFO is a little overwhelming with its vast amount of sensors but if you get to know whats what you can understand a lot about system behavior. Latest betas (from 6.43-4370 and after) introduce a tooltip function that helps understand better what every sensor is.

So, is the system stable now?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> No problem.
> 
> Can anyone list a few basic tools as mentioned?


Put memtest86 on a USB drive and run it by booting from the USB. Best utility to test memory. Then use Realbench or OCCT. They both tend to pick up memory errors very well without punishing your system in the same way prime95 does. Do this after any single adjustment you make to your memory timings or voltage.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 17, 2021)

Memtest86 def does smash your system it hits your ram REALLY hard and cpu likewise


PaulieG said:


> Put memtest86 on a USB drive and run it by booting from the USB. Best utility to test memory. Then use Realbench or OCCT. They both tend to pick up memory errors very well without punishing your system in the same way prime95 does. Do this after any single adjustment you make to your memory timings or voltage.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 18, 2021)

I like to use Prime95 for testing myself.
I was asking more about the Ryzen specific programs.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 22, 2021)

If TestMem5 with anta777's extreme config doesn't return any errors after it completely tests your RAM, you're most likely fine. But then again, check Event Viewer for any WHEA errors (which I got after I passed every memtest with FCLK 1900 -- but saw bus/interconnect errors in Event Viewer), and heat up the GPU as well while testing RAM so that the RAM temperature will be more in tune with gaming temps.

Memtest86 found errors at the beginning when no other software did, as well. It's important to use more than one when testing RAM. Yes it takes a long time, but that's exactly why RAM overclocking is for masochists.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 22, 2021)

After trying different specimen of the same board it all works now.


----------

